# POC vpd2 knee pad FIT/BREAK IN question



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I just received the POC VPD2 knee pads that I ordered YESTERDAY from. Chainlove (26 hours from order to receipt, AWESOME!). The pads seem to be very well made and of great quality. I'm very pleased with my purchase, especially with all the knee dings I've been getting lately. 

But I have a question for you all: This being my first pair of knee pads of any brand, I'm wondering what I can expect for a break in process. Will the pads loosen or become more flexible after a few rides?

Following the fitment guide, I ordered size small, but the upper half (above the knee) seems pretty tight. If it will loosen even an eighth of an inch, it would be perfect, but I'm hesitant to return them for fear that the size medium will be too loose and thus will chafe... 

Any experience/advice from y'all would be great, thanks!!!


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep them. I'm in the middle to upper side of a medium with both the 2.0 knee and elbows and after some break in, I find them too big. They felt almost uncomfortably snug at first, but now they fall down even with the straps maxed out.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

That doesn't actually sound like a strong argument for keeping them.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

OldManBike said:


> That doesn't actually sound like a strong argument for keeping them.


I'm assuming that you mean jselwin's experience that they stretch a ton... We'll see I guess. I got a great deal on them...


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I didn't find that mine stretched much, but I would say they are more comfortable after a few rides. Much of this has to do with figuring out how tight to strap them and wear they ride on your leg the best.

ben


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Mine were, and continue to be a little snug at the top. They have not stretched.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

They may stretch a bit, but not much. It may be that you are not used to having knee pads, which should be snug (because they need to stay in place when you hit the ground). If only 1/8", then they probably are the right size. Just strap them at the top just to make snug, and go ride. I bet you will forget about them like I do.

I have been using mine for over a year and a half, and they have stretched a bit so I have pull them back up a bit during the ride. Not bad, but they are getting old. Everything wears out after a while, but these have lasted longer than the Kyle Straits I use.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

clydecrash said:


> They may stretch a bit, but not much. It may be that you are not used to having knee pads, which should be snug (because they need to stay in place when you hit the ground). If only 1/8", then they probably are the right size. Just strap them at the top just to make snug, and go ride. I bet you will forget about them like I do.


this is what I'm hoping.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I initial ordered the mediums and the didn't even stay on my legs. Ordered the smalls and thought they were a little too tight, rode them once and have been on them for close to 2 years now. The material has a slight give to them


----------

